# 7th Annual  CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP   APRIL 3RD 2013



## dj rudy k (Dec 27, 2012)

*7th Annual  CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP   APRIL 7th 2013*

*7th Annual 
CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP APRIL 7th 2013

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS ! 

SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM

SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2  
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
SWAP SPACE $25 INDOOR - OUT DOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM – 9AM. 
TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM ENTRANT VOTING! 
BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING!
BIKE CORAL OR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 
WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE. 
8FT SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS

Location
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM
401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL
FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS
Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT
www.myspace.com/djrudythek
RAIN OR SHINE

*


----------



## mred (Jan 13, 2013)

is this rudy kubica?


----------

